
Kik CEO pessimistic on blockchain after 100m ICO - sbilstein
http://business.financialpost.com/technology/kik-ceo-who-issued-cryptocurrency-says-blockchain-isnt-for-everyone
======
gigatexal
Are any of these “investors” making any money off these ICOs or why is anyone
investing in these?!

